# Postmates Scam Part 2



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

I made another post about a Postmates scam and it just happened again!! Twice in one week. Once again it was a Jack in the Box order but this time at a different location. Same deal, as I approach the restaurant , a call comes in from someone claiming to be from Postmates asking me to cancel the order because it’s being made with a bad card. 


I called BS on the other guy that tried this on me and canceled . THIS TIME I went off. I decided to buy the (cough) two tacos for $1.50 just so I could make a report on this account. Last time I canceled and there was no record of the attempted fraud . 

As suspected , after I paid for the tacos and got the drop off location..., it turned out to be a bail bonds place a quarter mile from the Jack in the Box. I completed order got my fee and and ate those shitty tacos. Next time this scam happens I will be ordering some better grub with the card. Postmates should recognize this scam. Who would use postmates to make a $1.50 order. That should be a red flag to them. Watch out for this scam people ! The caller will try to get your info and clean your account out!


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

O-Side Uber said:


> I made another post about a Postmates scam and it just happened again!! Twice in one week. Once again it was a Jack in the Box order but this time at a different location. Same deal, as I approach the restaurant , a call comes in from someone claiming to be from Postmates asking me to cancel the order because it's being made with a bad card.
> 
> I called BS on the other guy that tried this on me and canceled . THIS TIME I went off. I decided to buy the (cough) two tacos for $1.50 just so I could make a report on this account. Last time I canceled and there was no record of the attempted fraud .
> 
> As suspected , after I paid for the tacos and got the drop off location..., it turned out to be a bail bonds place a quarter mile from the Jack in the Box. I completed order got my fee and and ate those shitty tacos. Next time this scam happens I will be ordering some better grub with the card. Postmates should recognize this scam. Who would use postmates to make a $1.50 order. That should be a red flag to them. Watch out for this scam people ! The caller will try to get your info and clean your account out!


Orrrrrrrrr...........just delete Postmates since it sucks a$$ anyways.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

O-Side Uber said:


> I made another post about a Postmates scam and it just happened again!! Twice in one week. Once again it was a Jack in the Box order but this time at a different location. Same deal, as I approach the restaurant , a call comes in from someone claiming to be from Postmates asking me to cancel the order because it's being made with a bad card.
> 
> I called BS on the other guy that tried this on me and canceled . THIS TIME I went off. I decided to buy the (cough) two tacos for $1.50 just so I could make a report on this account. Last time I canceled and there was no record of the attempted fraud .
> 
> As suspected , after I paid for the tacos and got the drop off location..., it turned out to be a bail bonds place a quarter mile from the Jack in the Box. I completed order got my fee and and ate those shitty tacos. Next time this scam happens I will be ordering some better grub with the card. Postmates should recognize this scam. Who would use postmates to make a $1.50 order. That should be a red flag to them. Watch out for this scam people ! The caller will try to get your info and clean your account out!


Did they ask you for any of your information? What type of scam starts with someone ordering tacos then asking a driver to delete the order? How does the scam artist gain anything by doing that?


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> Did they ask you for any of your information? What type of scam starts with someone ordering tacos then asking a driver to delete the order? How does the scam artist gain anything by doing that?


They ask enough info about your account to hack into it. The scam starts with them ordering the cheapest item on the menu. They watch you on their screen pull up to the place and then call you while you're entering the parking lot.

At this time they pretend to be a rep from Postmates with a made up story about the customer's credit card being bad and the order needs to be canceled. Next they have you call them back so they can get your real phone number. Once they have that and the other info from the order, they can attempt to clean out your postmates account by hacking into it.

I was made aware of a similar scam reading stories on this board. Both times I told the person they were full of shit. The second time I got some free tacos. Next time I will order a combo meal and confiscate that too. F these lowlifes .



Solid 5 said:


> Orrrrrrrrr...........just delete Postmates since it sucks a$$ anyways.


They do suck and I'm using it much less. I'm also denying at least half the requests after learning my lesson with some of these places I've picked up from.


----------



## DeadHeadDriver (Feb 7, 2020)

Woohaa said:


> Did they ask you for any of your information? What type of scam starts with someone ordering tacos then asking a driver to delete the order? How does the scam artist gain anything by doing that?


STOP. Your attempt to applying logic to someone's thinking who got talked into giving out Drivers Own bank debit card (#,Exp, & Zip)-------->
--------> while on the phone with 'someone from Postmates'? -------------->........that supposedly called HIM!???!
-------------------------------- &#129315; &#129315; &#129315; &#129315; -------------------------

Not trying to be rude just trying to save you some mental pretzels over this scenario.
Love how any scam artist targeting PM drivers is going to haul a whopping avg. deposit amount of about $7....

&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;



O-Side Uber said:


> .....At this time they pretend to be a rep from Postmates with a made up story about the customer's credit card being bad and the order needs to be canceled. *Next they have you call them back so they can get your real phone number.* Once they have that and the other info from the order, they can attempt to clean out your postmates account by hacking into it.


WTF!?! You called your *thief* (cleverly disguised as your personal _*PM Rep?----*_ complete with local area code phone number?) and THEN gave out your CC info to the fake PostMates Customer Svc team you reaching out to. Can promise you have become their Poster Child for Success.

_____________________________
*In all seriousness to OP*: If you called & gave out your CC info you need to do (2) things [email protected]!!!!! _(Not Kidding Here)_
1. Cancel your Debit Card or CC with your Bank & get a new one. Say card was lost. DO NOT tell you compromised the info over phone.
2. Obtain new phone number. Suck? Sure. However, your old phone number is now circulating the Dark Webs with your old credit card info, your home address, your personal info,... all in a neat little profile. After get new # can call PM & other gig work platforms to transfer your info to new Ph.#/

Most people who get scammed DO NOT take the simple but time-consuming steps to avoid being a continued target. The more you can do to Reset the information that has been compromised the LESS likely you are to be compromised in the future.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

DeadHeadDriver said:


> STOP. Your attempt to applying logic to someone's thinking who got talked into giving out Drivers Own bank debit card (#,Exp, & Zip)-------->
> --------> while on the phone with 'someone from Postmates'? -------------->........that supposedly called YOU!???!
> -------------------------------- &#129315; &#129315; &#129315; &#129315; -------------------------
> 
> ...


I've heard of similar scams from reading posts on here so the scam artists never got that far with ME. I'm posting my story to try and help the overly trusting drivers out there. I'm also testing how to get paid AND fed on these scam orders. I'm not canceling anymore I know that!! I'm getting paid!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

This is just a variation of an Uber scam that’s been going around for years. 

On Uber don’t cancel, drive to the pickup location and get paid. On food deliveries the order is too small to waste your time going to a restaurant first. Cancel.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Seamus said:


> This is just a variation of an Uber scam that's been going around for years.
> 
> On Uber don't cancel, drive to the pickup location and get paid. On food deliveries the order is too small to waste your time going to a restaurant first. Cancel.


I don't have problem canceling deliveries , I do it often when a place is jammed. However these scammers deserve to be scammed! I also like to get a record of the transaction . If I cancel, Postmates doesn't record it in my delivery list.

I had another fraudulent order last night. This time it was a Wendy's order for a 10 piece nugget. Strangely no scam call came in . I grabbed the order and proceeded to the drop . It was an apartment that was 7 miles away.

An older woman was sitting there . Her door was open so I was able to talk to her . She told me that she had NOT ordered any delivery. I confirmed it wasn't her order and left with it. I ate the nuggets. They were gross. Got my $5 delivery. No cancel. Weird. I was also completing a 7 delivery streak for a guarantee . That's another reason why I took it.


----------



## JK7 (Jul 4, 2018)

This same scam is being done on Lyft drivers in Austin. 

The twist with Lyft is that once they have hacked into your Lyft account, they will swap out your express pay debit card for the thief's debit card and then drain your Lyft balance.


----------

